
Thoughts on Linux - WoodenChair
http://www.shiningrocksoftware.com/2016-04-09-thoughts-on-linux/
======
herbst
If you start with blaming "linux" for installing problems you should at least
mention the distribution used. There are like 100 or more different installers
out there and a good portion does suck indeed with non default configurations.

